# Asbjorn castrated at 11 weeks for testicular torsion



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

So last night he startet YELLING and was in agony. I searched his body and found a swelled testicle, so I went straight to the vet, and he was put right in surgery. He had a torsion in one testicle, and it was dead and black. Had to be castrated to avoid this again in the other testicle.

SO, this is VERY uncommon in Norway, and even for older dogs it's illegal to neuter without a medical reason, so I don't have any experience with castrating THIS young. He will be 3 months on thursday...

Could anyone comfort me and tell me he won't have bone cancer and HD because of his young age? I hear that hd (which my former hav actually had) is more common after early neutering in larger dogs...

My last hav was castrated for medical reasons at 8 months, and didn't have any problems with size or obecity...


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

It sounds like you had no choice, so I would not give it a second thought. Just assume he will be healthy unless he presents otherwise. 

I'm intrigued that neutering is illegal in Norway. America is going so far in the other direction that my city council is trying to pass an ordinance fining owners who have unneutered pets.


----------



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, the reason is that we don't have stray dogs in Norway, so we don't have an overpopulation problem. Cats however, are castrated early and we have strays here, so there are campains for castrating them all the time.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Most of my friends and people I know from the dog park have rescue dogs, small-sized ones, and they are always neutered before they leave the shelter, many at a very young age. I don't know any who have had the troubles you mentioned. Don't worry about it. Just look at that cute face and love him. No matter what, you have a lovely, loving puppy. Enjoy each minute with him. It's all good.


----------



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you for comforting words!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor little guy! Good thing you got him right in.

I have been struggling with age to spay also, problem is there aren't clear cut answers at this point. The studies they have done here are mainly larger dogs, and they are prone to different things than smaller breeds so impossible to know how much crosses over. The majority of dogs have lived a full healthy life being spayed and neutered very early and also if spayed or neutered later on. I try to remember that when I freak out over when to spay her. My vet is more worried about mammary cancer in small dogs than bone cancer, etc so she advocates spaying before 2nd heat. I know Asbjorn is a male but the fact that the vet is not too concerned about bone cancer in a small breed goes for him too. So in a nutshell I am sure Asbjorn will do just fine!

That is great you don't have stray dogs in Norway, how did they manage that? We sure could take some lessons over here!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh, that must have been so frightening for you and Asbjorn. He is just the cutest little guy! I'm so glad you were able to get him treated so quickly. I have never heard of it before but after reading about it you certainly did the right thing. I don't think you need to worry about his age either. Besides, you couldn't do anything but getting him neutered. Many, many dogs, both large and small, have been "fixed" at a young age with no problems.


----------

